# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Cerano [Ελλάς]

## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Πραγματικά συγκινητικές οι φωτογραφίες σας παιδιά..Συγχαρητήρια..Η παρέα της Καβουρόπετρας έχει μεγαλώσει με αυτά τα καράβια..Τα χρονομετρούσαμε για να ξέρουμε πιο είναι το πιο γρήγορο και καθένας από μας είχε και ένα αγαπημένο..Προσωπικά είχα τρέλα με το ''Ελλάς''.Αν υπάρχει φωτό μόνο με το ''Ελλάς''θα εκτιμούσα πολύ αν την ανεβάζατε..


Για τον φιλο ApostolosMelis _F/B Ανοικτου Τυπου_ *Ελλας*...

HELLAS.jpg

----------


## aegina

Yperoxi foto Apollon! :Very Happy:

----------


## ApostolosMelis

Μου γύρισε η γλώσσα παιδιά!!!Μιλάμε για  μεγάλες συγκινήσεις!!Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τον Απόλλωνα που το ανέβασε!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EΛΛΑΣ η ομοφοτερη παντοφλα του αργοσαρωνικου! 35 χρονια σταθερης πορειας απο το 1965 μεχρι το 2000.Σχεδιαστηκε και ναυπηγηθηκε απο τον πολυ καλο ναυπηγο και κατασκευαστη Δ. Αναστασιαδη.Δεν μετασκευαστηκε σχεδον καθολου σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα της γραμμης και ναυπηγηθηκε με μια πιο βαπορισια αντιληψη γιαυτο και οι γραμμες του το εκαναν να ξεχωριζει.Σημερα νομιζω βρισκεται στην πολωνια.Τελευταιος του πλοιαρχος επι saronikos ferries ηταν ο Γιαννης Παρασκευας χρονια αξιωματικος στην ga ferries και 4 χρονια υπαρχος στο Naias II 

old (200).jpg

----------


## Panos80

Φιλε Ben εχεις απιστευτο υλικο!!! Επισης το ελλας ηταν και για ενα μεγαλο διαστημα η γρηγοροτερη παντοφλα στη γραμμη.

----------


## aegina

Ben i foto einai prin tin " SARONIKOS FERRIES " epoxi, exei ta arxika siniala stis kapnodoxous tou.. :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ben i foto einai prin tin " SARONIKOS FERRIES " epoxi, exei ta arxika siniala stis kapnodoxous tou..



Δεν ειπα του ποτε ειναι η φωτογραφια.Οποτε δεν με επιασες αδιαβαστο!Ειναι ομως του 1998

----------


## falkoneras

ελλας..



1_hellas.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η θρυλική παντόφλα του Αργοσαρωνικού _ΕΛΛΑΣ_ λοιπόν.....

Κατασκευάστηκε το _1967_ στο (επίσης θρυλικό) ναυπηγείο Αναστασιάδη - Τσορτανίδη του Περάματος, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 2873_ και _IMO 6724529_. Δούλεψε όλα του τα χρόνια στην χώρα μας στις γραμμές του Πειραιά προς τα νησιά του Αργοσαρωνικού, και "αποσύρθηκε" στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 2000.

Πουλήθηκε (ή ναυλώθηκε ???) σε εταιρεία της Πολωνίας (Zegluga Gdanska) και μετονομάστηκε σε _CERANO_ πιθανότατα τον Μάρτιο του 2004, όταν και βρίσκουμε την τελευταία αναφορά του ως _ΕΛΛΑΣ_, ενώ τα τελευταία τουλάχιστον χρόνια φέρεται να δραστηριοποιείται σε χώρα της Δυτικής Αφρικής. Στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται μέχρι και σήμερα ως _CERANO_ με πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία την Cerano Navigation INC με έδρα τον Πειραιά και υπό Παναμαική σημαία.

----------


## SteliosK

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Espresso Venezia
Υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες ως Cerano;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕΛΛΑΣ το 1996 αναχωρηση απο Πειραια για Αργοσαρωνικο

σάρωση0017.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Το μοναδικό με γάστρα κανονικού βαποριού, παρμένη απο ημιτελές Motorship

----------


## Leonardos.B

> ΕΛΛΑΣ το 1996 αναχωρηση απο Πειραια για Αργοσαρωνικο
> 
> σάρωση0017.jpg


Και τα περίεργα των φωτογραφιών.Προσέξτε το αυτοκίνητο  που εχει και τρέιλερ με σκάφος.  Αξιοπρόσεκτο α)Το ρυμουλκό αυτοκίνητο είναι το citroen 2cv,που ο ισχυρότερος κινητήρας που ποτέ εφοδιάστηκε ήταν 602cc με την φανταστική ιπποδύναμη των 28 ιππων......β) Δείτε τι είδους πρόωση εχει το σκαφάκι πάνω στο τρέιλερ.Μηχανή και πρόωση,κατευθείαν απο Φλώριδα . :Surprised: ......    Συγνώμη για το offtopic,αλλα καμιά φορά,πιστεύω οτι αξίζει τον κόπο.

----------


## aegina

To autokinito mou einai gnosto...to varkaki omws den to eixa dei pote... :Surprised:  .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ellas c80.jpgΗ εμβληματική παντόφλα του Αργοσαρωνικού τραβηγμένη πάνω από τα στέγαστρα που υπήρχαν παλιά στου Τζελέπη.

----------


## despo

Ειμαι πολύ περίεργος να δούμε το πλοίο πως είναι σήμερα στην Πολωνία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ειμαι πολύ περίεργος να δούμε το πλοίο πως είναι σήμερα στην Πολωνία.


Mήπως είναι κάπου στην Αφρική που γράφουν πιό πίσω;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τον προηγούμενο μήνα που είχα βρεθεί για ένα Σ/Κ στον Πόρο, επισκέφθηκα μία έκθεση με παλιές ιστορικές φωτογραφίες του νησιού η οποία εφιλοξενείτο σε ένα παραδοσιακό κτίριο της παραλίας, πίσω από την προβλήτα όπου δένουν τα πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού και οι παντόφλες.

Ανάμεσα σε πολλές ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες, σε ένα ταμπλό με αυτές των πλοίων που είχαν δουλέψει παλιά προς και από το νησί, υπήρχε και _αυτή η φωτό_ του _BEN BRUCE_ με το _ΕΛΛΑΣ_ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, αλλά ασπρόμαυρη. Ελπίζω να την είχε πράγματι παραχωρήσει ο ίδιος στην έκθεση και να μην ήταν προιόν (συνήθους) υποκλοπής. Σε ερώτηση πάντως που έκανα στην "γραμματεία" της έκθεσης, μου είπαν ότι όλες οι φωτογραφίες ανήκαν και είχαν παραχωρηθεί από μέλη του συλλόγου (Τροιζήνων αν θυμάμαι καλά), και μάλιστα υπήρχαν παντού επιγραφές με αυστηρή απαγόρευση λήψης φωτογραφιών του παρατιθέμενου υλικού.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι βεβαια δεν εχω δωσει καμια αδεια.Αν εχεις το τηλεφωνο στελτο μου σε PM να τους πω οτι τη δικη μου φωτο μπορουν να την φωτογραφιζουν

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ομορφη, καθαρη καρτ ποσταλ που θα ευχαριστησει ολους τους φιλους τετοιων πλοιων και θα θυμησει παλιες ημερες. Μαλιστα, μπορει να εχει παρουσιαστει αλλου ηδη αλλα νομιζω οτι εδω τα βλεπουμε και τα τρια πολυ καλα.

Απο αριστερα το πολυ μικρο *Παναγία Αρμάτα*, μετα το *Ελλας* και τελος το *Γεωργιος Διογος* στην αρχικη του μορφη, πριν το αλλαξουν.
Panagia Armata Ellas G Diogos.jpg

*Γεωργιος Διογος* και *Ελλας* στις 1 Ιανουαριου 1972 απο τον Ελευθερο Κοσμο.
19720101 Diogos El Kosmos.jpg19720101 Hellas El Kosmos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η θρυλική παντόφλα του Αργοσαρωνικού _ΕΛΛΑΣ_ λοιπόν.....
> 
> Κατασκευάστηκε το _1967_ στο (επίσης θρυλικό) ναυπηγείο Αναστασιάδη - Τσορτανίδη του Περάματος, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 2873_ και _IMO 6724529_. Δούλεψε όλα του τα χρόνια στην χώρα μας στις γραμμές του Πειραιά προς τα νησιά του Αργοσαρωνικού, και "αποσύρθηκε" στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 2000.
> 
> Πουλήθηκε (ή ναυλώθηκε ???) σε εταιρεία της Πολωνίας (Zegluga Gdanska) και μετονομάστηκε σε _CERANO_ πιθανότατα τον Μάρτιο του 2004, όταν και βρίσκουμε την τελευταία αναφορά του ως _ΕΛΛΑΣ_, ενώ τα τελευταία τουλάχιστον χρόνια φέρεται να δραστηριοποιείται σε χώρα της Δυτικής Αφρικής. Στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται μέχρι και σήμερα ως _CERANO_ με πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία την Cerano Navigation INC με έδρα τον Πειραιά και υπό Παναμαική σημαία.





> Πολύ όμορφη εικόνα κ. Πέππα.
> 
> Από τα πλέον γνωστά και αγαπημένα πλοία ανοιχτού τύπου το _ΑΦΑΙΑ_.  Υποθέτω ότι αν ετίθετο σε κάποιο γκάλοπ (του στυλ "ρωτήσαμε εκατό  ανθρώπους") ως ερώτημα το "πείτε μας μία παντόφλα που σας έρχεται στο  μυαλό", θα ερχόταν πρώτο ή δεύτερο μαζί με το _ΕΛΛΑΣ_.


Μια και ο φιλος Espresso Venezia  μας μιλησε/θυμησε το _ΕΛΛΑΣ_ ας παρουσιασουμε κομματι απο ενα ειδικο βιντεο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lktZE4rYRaU που ειχε φτιαξει η TWA στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του '70 για να διαφημισει τα πακετα της Getaway Vacations. Βλεπουμε λοιπον το *ΕΛΛΑΣ* _live_ να μπαινει στο λιμανι της Αιγινης. Προσεξτε ποσα λιγα αυτοκινητα μετεφερε προ 40ετιας σε σχεση με σημερα...

Ε5.jpg

Ε6.jpg

Και εδω τα δρομολόγια του απο την !η Ιανουαριου 1972 στον _Ελευθερο Κοσμο_.

19720101 Hellas El Kosmos.jpg

----------


## despo

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είναι το μόνο πλοίο η' εστω απο τα ελάχιστα που αγνοείται εντελώς δηλαδή δεν έχουμε καμμία φωτογραφία/ειδηση που ακριβώς βρίσκεται και πως είναι η σημερινή του κατάσταση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

K εγώ αυτή την ασπορία έχω. Πουλήθηκε Πολωνία κ ήταν κάποιας ηλικίας. Μήπως γιά κάποιο βοηθητικό ρόλο κ αν πράγματι υπάρχει, είναι πεταμένο ή χωμένο κάπου;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πράγματι, το _ΕΛΛΑΣ_ είναι ένα από τα ελάχιστα (μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού σε σύνολο 130 περίπου) πλοία μας ανοιχτού τύπου που πουλήθηκαν - έφυγαν στο εξωτερικό και αγνοούμε την τύχη τους. 

Το πλοίο όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί μετονομάστηκε σε _CERANO_ το 2003 - 2004, και με αυτό το όνομα ταξίδεψε στη Πολωνία και στη Βαλτική για άγνωστο χρονικό διάστημα. Υπάρχει και σχετική φωτό, με αναγραφόμενο στα πλαινά του τόσο το όνομα _CERANO_ όσο και το όνομα της εταιρείας _"Zegluga Gdanska"_. Από εκεί και πέρα....... το απόλυτο σκοτάδι. Δεν γνωρίζουμε ούτε αν βρίσκεται ακόμα κάπου εκεί και σε τι άραγε πιά μορφή, ούτε αν αληθεύουν κάποιες πληροφορίες που το ήθελαν να πουλήθηκε αργότερα στην Δυτική Αφρική. Προσωπικά, παρά την εντατική ενασχόληση μου με αυτά τα πλοία, παρά τις άπειρες ώρες που έχω αφιερώσει στο ψάξιμο φωτογραφιών πλοίων μας στο εξωτερικό (ψάξιμο που ανά διαστήματα έχει αποφέρει "μαργαριτάρια"), δεν έχω μπορέσει να βρω το παραμικρό που να αφορά το _ΕΛΛΑΣ_. Ποιός ξέρει, μπορεί να βρίσκεται ακόμα κάπου στη βόρεια Ευρώπη (πολύ δύσκολο κατά την άποψη μου, όλο και κάποια φωτό μεταγενέστερη θα είχε βρεθεί), ή να πουλήθηκε πράγματι στην Αφρική για να δουλέψει σε κάποιο απομακρυσμένο ποτάμι στο Ζαίρ, το Κονγκό κλπ. κλπ. (το πιθανότερο).

Θα ήθελα εδώ να αναφέρω και την μεγάλη πιθανότητα, όταν είχε δουλέψει στην Πολωνία να μην είχε πουληθεί αλλά ναυλωθεί για κάποιο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Στο equasis έως και σήμερα ώς πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του (Ship manager & Registered owner) αναφέρεται η _"CERANO NAVIGATION INC"_ (during 03/2004) με έδρα όμως όχι στο Γκντανσκ ούτε κάπου στην Πολωνία, αλλά στον Πειραιά, στο Πασαλιμάνι και την οδό Αλκιβιάδου.

Τέλος μία διόρθωση. Στα πρώτα ποστ του θέματος έχει γραφτεί ότι ναυπηγός του πλοίου ήταν ο Δ. Αναστασιάδης. Το σωστό είναι ότι ναυπηγός του ήταν ο Γιάννης Παπανικολάου, και η κατασκευή του έγινε στο ναυπηγείο Δ. Αναστασιάδη - Α. Τσορτανίδη του Περάματος. Γράφει σχετικά στο βιβλίο του "Ιστορίες από το Πέραμα" ο Απόστολος Δόμβρος (απόσπασμα) :




> Πάνω στη γέφυρα του φεριμπόουτ «Ελλάς», που έκανε το δοκιμαστικό ταξίδι του, υπήρχε πολύς κόσμος. Στον μακρύ καναπέ πίσω από το τιμόνι, πρώτοι και καλύτεροι οι πλοιοκτήτες Αλεξιάδης, Λεφάκης και Σπανός. Από τα αρχικά των επιθέτων τους η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία ονομάστηκε ΑΛΣ. Ο σχηματισμός της ομηρικής λέξης για την θάλασσα, από τα αρχικά των επιθέτων των πλοιοκτητών, ήταν έμπνευση του ναυπηγού του σκάφους, του Γιάννη Παπανικολάου, ο οποίος νεαρός επιστήμονας τότε, μιλάμε για τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του ’70, άφησε το Λονδίνο, όπου σπούδασε, και κατέβηκε στο Πέραμα, για να φτιάξει το πρώτο φεριμπόουτ ανοικτού τύπου με νηογνώμονα και ναυπηγικές γραμμές.
> 
> Το «Ελλάς» φτιάχτηκε σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς του American Bureau of Shipping και ήταν ανοικτού τύπου, δηλαδή «παντόφλα», αλλά η γάστρα του είχε ναυπηγικές γραμμές και όχι ορθογώνια διατομή, όπως οι κλασσικές «παντόφλες».
> 
> Οι τρεις πλοιοκτήτες αγωνιούσαν, όπως όλοι στο δοκιμαστικό ταξίδι, να μάθουν πως πάει το καινούργιο απόκτημα τους, που για να το αποκτήσουν πούλησαν τα λεωφορεία τους και κατέβηκαν στον υγρό στίβο, και μάλιστα στον δύσκολο του Αργοσαρωνικού, που από τότε ήταν μία πισίνα, όπου κολυμπούσαν καρχαρίες.
> 
> Πλάι τους, όρθιοι, οι ιδιοκτήτες του ναυπηγείου, όπου κατασκευάστηκε το πλοίο, ο Δημήτρης Αναστασιάδης και ο συνεταίρος του Ανέστος Τσορτανίδης. Ο πρώτος, με πουκάμισο με ανοιχτό γιακά και σακάκι, ο δεύτερος με φόρμα. Πλάι στον καπετάνιο στεκόταν όρθιος ο ναυπηγός Γιάννης Παπανικολάου. Το σκάφος που εκτελούσε το δοκιμαστικό ταξίδι ήταν το πρώτο ναυπηγικό δημιούργημα του στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν θα κάμω (που έλεγε και ο επίτιμος !!!) παραθέσεις από άλλα παλαιότερα ποστ, μίκρο το θέμα του πλοίου, μπορεί ο καθένας να ανατρέξει.

Κυρίες και κύριοι καραβολάτραι και ...παντοφλοχτυπημένοι, όταν πριν λίγο ανακάλυψα στο διαδίκτυο την παρακάτω εικόνα, δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά δεν στάθηκα ούτε στην παντόφλα "πρώτο πλάνο", την πρώην _ΔΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ_, ούτε στην δεξιά που φαίνεται λίγο, την πρώην _ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ ΦΡΑΓΚΟΣ_, αλλά -μα τω θεώ- σε αυτήν που φαίνεται πολύ μακριά πίσω (σε κόκκινο κύκλο), και ευθύς αμέσως (πριν καν ζουμάρω) ανέκραξα : _Το ΕΛΛΑΣ !!!_

geocaching.com_2007_Freetown.jpg
_geocaching.com_

Και είναι πράγματι το _ΕΛΛΑΣ_, στο λιμάνι Freetown, στη *Σιέρρα Λεόνε*, στη Δυτική Αφρική εν έτει _2007_. Είναι η αλήθεια ότι πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια μόνο με "φήμες, διαδόσεις" και ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες, και θα έπρεπε κάποια στιγμή -έστω και τόσο αργά- να μαθαίναμε τουλάχιστον σε ποιά γωνιά της γης είχε καταλήξει η τόσο ιστορική αυτή παντόφλα μας.

geocaching.com_2007_ELLAS.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν θα κάμω (που έλεγε και ο επίτιμος !!!) παραθέσεις από άλλα παλαιότερα ποστ, μίκρο το θέμα του πλοίου, μπορεί ο καθένας να ανατρέξει.
> .........   αλλά -μα τω θεώ- σε αυτήν που φαίνεται πολύ μακριά πίσω (σε κόκκινο κύκλο), και ευθύς αμέσως (πριν καν ζουμάρω) ανέκραξα : _Το ΕΛΛΑΣ !!!_
> 
> Και είναι πράγματι το _ΕΛΛΑΣ_, στο λιμάνι Freetown, στη *Σιέρρα Λεόνε*, στη Δυτική Αφρική εν έτει _2007_. Είναι η αλήθεια ότι πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια μόνο με "φήμες, διαδόσεις" και ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες, και θα έπρεπε κάποια στιγμή -έστω και τόσο αργά- να μαθαίναμε τουλάχιστον σε ποιά γωνιά της γης είχε καταλήξει η τόσο ιστορική αυτή παντόφλα μας.
> 
> geocaching.com_2007_ELLAS.jpg


Λογω του μεγαλου σας ενδιαφεροντος γι αυτο το πλοιο εψαξα αμεσως στιε σελιδες του διαδικτυου και βρηκα μια φωτογραφια του *Cerano* που ελπιζω να ειναι του ιδιου πλοιου απο την Τεμα της Γκανας το 2004. http://www.unhcr.org/41c1acaa4.html  Αυτο συμφωνει με οσα γραφτηκαν για το πλοιο παρα πανω. Ειναι πραγματι αυτο;

Ελλας.jpg

Και δυο ακομη εδω http://www.unhcr.org/41c6faf74.html

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα και φυσικά κύριε Πέππα είναι αυτό !!!!! Πραγματικά είναι από τα απίστευτα, δύο σπανιότατες φωτογραφίες μέσα σε ένα βράδυ, μία στη Γκάνα, μία στη Σιέρρα Λεόνε !!!!!

----------


## SteliosK

> Λογω του μεγαλου σας ενδιαφεροντος γι αυτο το πλοιο εψαξα αμεσως στιε σελιδες του διαδικτυου και βρηκα μια φωτογραφια του *Cerano* που ελπιζω να ειναι του ιδιου πλοιου απο την Τεμα της Γκανας το 2004. http://www.unhcr.org/41c1acaa4.html  Αυτο συμφωνει με οσα γραφτηκαν για το πλοιο παρα πανω. Ειναι πραγματι αυτο;
> 
> Ελλας.jpg


Nαι!! 
Αυτό είναι, κλασικά κόσμος μέχρι και στη κόντρα γέφυρα  :Razz: 
Xάρηκα πολύ που είδα φωτογραφίες ενός αγαπημένου πλοίου από τα παλιά. Μπράβο Espresso Venezia και Nicholas Peppas

----------


## despo

Σπουδαία ευρήματα απο τους φίλους - μπράβο τους !

----------


## pantelis2009

Συγχαρητήρια και στους δύο. Όταν ....ξέρει κανείς να ψάξει βρίσκει........Υπέροχα πράγματα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ελλας..
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 121385


Η φωτογραφια εχει το *ΕΛΛΑΣ* και ενα καλο αρθρο μαζι της. http://www.e-nautilia.gr/ellas-me-ti...-allis-epoxis/  Το πλοιο ειναι ... στον τεταρτο ορμο της Γυαρου στην επειστρατευση του 1974 (!).  Τι μου θυμιζει...  Και εγω ημουν πανω στα βουνα στον Συρφακα Λαμιας...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> EΛΛΑΣ η ομοφοτερη παντοφλα του αργοσαρωνικου! 35 χρονια σταθερης πορειας απο το 1965 μεχρι το 2000.Σχεδιαστηκε και ναυπηγηθηκε απο τον πολυ καλο ναυπηγο και κατασκευαστη Δ. Αναστασιαδη.Δεν μετασκευαστηκε σχεδον καθολου σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα της γραμμης και ναυπηγηθηκε με μια πιο βαπορισια αντιληψη γιαυτο και οι γραμμες του το εκαναν να ξεχωριζει.Σημερα νομιζω βρισκεται στην πολωνια.Τελευταιος του πλοιαρχος επι saronikos ferries ηταν ο Γιαννης Παρασκευας χρονια αξιωματικος στην ga ferries και 4 χρονια υπαρχος στο Naias II 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109890



......και μαλιστα η 4 η φωτο ειναι δικη μου και εχει ανεβει εδω και χρονια στο ναυτιλια αλλα το e naytilia ξερει μια χαρα να κλεβει φωτο απο εδω και απο κει προφανως.......και αν εχει αντιρηση να να τους φερω και το αρνητικο,που δεν εχουν

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ......και μαλιστα η 4 η φωτο ειναι δικη μου και εχει ανεβει εδω και χρονια στο ναυτιλια αλλα το e naytilia ξερει μια χαρα να κλεβει φωτο απο εδω και απο κει προφανως.......και αν εχει αντιρηση να να τους φερω και το αρνητικο,που δεν εχουν


Δεν τα ηξερα εγω αυτα BEN BRUCE. Να διορθωθει η να διαγραφει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η φωτογραφια εχει το *ΕΛΛΑΣ* και ενα καλο αρθρο μαζι της. http://www.e-nautilia.gr/ellas-me-ti...-allis-epoxis/  Το πλοιο ειναι ... στον τεταρτο ορμο της Γυαρου στην επειστρατευση του 1974 (!).  Τι μου θυμιζει...  Και εγω ημουν πανω στα βουνα στον Συρφακα Λαμιας...


Μάλλον είναι μετά την μεταπολίτευση 24/7/74 που απελευθερώθηκαν οι εξόριστοι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κακής ποιότητας αλλά μεγάλης αξίας φωτογραφία, που αντιγράφηκε από καφενείο στο Πέραμα. Το _ΕΛΛΑΣ_ κατά την διάρκεια της κατασκευής του στο Πέραμα, στο ναυπηγείο Αναστασιάδη - Τσορτανίδη. Φωτό τραβηγμένη από τον χώρο του σημερινού ναυπηγείου Ατσαλάκη.

IMG_0008.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νάτη πάλι η ιστορική παντόφλα......

sierraleonewar.com.jpg
_Πηγή : sierraleonewar.com_

Και πάλι στο λιμάνι Freetown στη Σιέρρα Λεόνε, και πάλι το 2007 (Ιανουάριο), και στο ίδιο περίπου σημείο όπου την είχαμε ξαναδεί σε _προηγούμενο ποστ_. Σε άθλια κατάσταση (τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά), αλλά αυτό ποτέ δεν ήταν βασικό κριτήριο για παντόφλες μας που βρίσκονται στην Αφρική. Όπως έχουμε ξαναδεί και ξαναπεί, οι Αφρικανοί ....εξαθλιώνουν τα πλοία, αλλά εκεί που τα βλέπεις σε κατάσταση κατάλληλη μόνο για διαλυτήριο, τυχαίνει να τα ξαναδείς σε μεταγενέστερες φωτό επιδιορθωμένα και φρεσκοβαμμένα.

Τι άραγε λοιπόν συνέβει με το _ΕΛΛΑΣ_ ??? Αντιμετώπισε τόσο μεγάλα προβλήματα ώστε να εγκαταλειφθεί πλήρως ή μήπως είχε κάποιο ατύχημα ανεπανόρθωτο (φωτιά ή και βύθιση) ??? Το βέβαιο είναι ότι από το 2007 και μετά δεν το έχουμε δει σε καμμία φωτό από την Σιέρρα Λεόνε, την στιγμή μάλιστα που στο διαδίκτυο βρίσκονται άφθονες φωτό από τις 4-5 υπόλοιπες παλιές παντόφλες μας που δουλεύουν σε αυτή την χώρα της δυτικής Αφρικής.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να παραθέσουμε στο θέμα του πλοίου το ποστ που έκανε ο κ. Πέππας, σχετικά με  τις φωτογραφίες του _ΕΛΛΑΣ_ στο ναυπηγείο Αναστασιάδη/Τσορτανίδη το _1967_.




> _ΕΛΛΑΣ_ στο ναυπηγειο Αναστασιαδη/Τσορτανιδη 1967 http://costasa49.wix.com/nafpigioper...ndefined/c1m1f  .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΕΛΛΑΣ σε σλαιντ στο ebay

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/35mm-SLIDE-M...UAAOSweWVXfRUe

----------

